# Yosemite....?



## Head(wall)Hunter (Dec 6, 2001)

Ok, I know this is a forum for "New England" based outdoors stuff, but I'm going skiing at Squaw Valley in January and was thinking about taking a ride to Yosemite one day.

Just wondering if anyone has been there and could tell me where to go for a good day hike.

Thanks


----------

